# YS1028JA versus YS1028J



## North49 (Dec 4, 2018)

Can anyone shed some light on what the difference is between these two machines?
Other than a different look and a new led light I don’t see much difference.
Unfortunately I can’t seem to find much on YouTube. 
I am seriously considering going with an Ariens Pro Rapidtrak 28 with the big 420cc motor but this blower looks interesting. I have owned several Yamaha products in the past and love their reliability/durability. 
With a lighter than normal winter I may wait and do a spring time purchase.


----------

